# Old mare that needs a chance



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Kudos for wanting to give her a chance. However sounds like it may be time to let her go. If you want to give it a try go for it, just be prepared if it doesn't work.

I would get a vet check _before_ you move her. Obviously you know she has issues, but I would get the vets opinion on how crazy you are  and also advice on trailering, and then feeding/care/etc.

So if you want to go for it fine, it sounds like you have an idea of what you're getting into. Just make sure you REALLY think about what the entails. The huge amount of time energy money work and emotional stress this involves. Be ready to put her down if things don't improve or get worse. She may already be on her last legs.

Don't be afraid to walk away, it may be best in this situation.

Also I REALLY hope she didn't loose 100lbs in 2 weeks. That's pretty drastic!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I really dont think the guy will let us vet check her.He dont care that much and he wants her gone.I just hate for her to have to die there or in the trailer on a 3 hour drive to a sale. She was round and sort of fat in the cogg. pics and is now skin and bones now, and they have only had her a week. He said she will go smell her food and then turn around and put her nose in the corner of the stall.I do know what can happen. it can go down hill very quick. I just hate for her to suffer there.And they are not trying to help her.Oh man... what to do, what to do.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are prepared to have her die at your place, and even possibly to have to put her down, and manage the remains, then sure, if you want. 

She may get better with special feed, specially prepared. She may not.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just hate to look at her and see her body and how messed up it is and think about how she was just rode to death and swayed out and how her hips hurt to bad for her to walk from they the way she was treated for 25 years and now just thrown away like a piece of trash and starving and is going to just one day lay down and die in that mud pen. Nope... im getting to in to it.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

A week ago we had to put down our 34 yr old gelding. He sounds a lot like this mare. The last two years he ate soaked pellets, rice bran and senior feed. Then the last 2 weeks of his life he wouldn't eat, we tried all different brands of senior feeds, soaked, not soaked, steroid and b-12 shots nothing worked. The vet was honest with us his last visit. He said you've done all you can, hes 34 years old and his body is shutting down. He said I can give him more steroids but we will be in this same position in a couple days. We decided to put him down before he started getting thin or he was in pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would personally buy her, and euthanize her.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I will talk to my mom in the morn and see what we are going to do. (shes sleeping)But do you guys think there is any chance for her to make it? Her being 25 how much of a chance does she got?


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

she was took from a big pasture and then put in a new place in stall, and put alone a mud pen. Could she be depressed from that?And not eating?


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

She's old, and in pain by the sounds of things. Honestly, I think the best thing for the poor girl is for her to be PTS before she starves herself to death.

Depending on what's causing her pain, it's probably the best thing for her. I don't see the point in getting her semi-healthy for her to live for another 2, 3 years (or however long) when the quality of her life isn't very good.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I think you definitely should if you can! glad to know someone has such a big heart for wanting to give her a better life where she can be taken care of and loved.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, if you are prepared and able to care for her. I couldn't leave her to die in that mud pen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just look at her and see that she doesn't want to give up, but has no other choice. she is by herself, in a mud pen, can hear and smell other horses but cant see or touch them,it pain and cant walk right without hurting,I can see why see would let her self go so quick.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Taking her home and letting her die with her dignity and without suffering would be an admirable and wonderful thing to do. 

Without seeing her in person, obviously, it might be time to let her go. Maybe give her a last few warm days in the spring and summer and if she is strong let her have some good days in the warm summer but be prepared to let her go before another winter, it is just so hard on them. 

Good on you and your mom!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know how long your trailer ride would be but I've seen horses in very poor condition make long trips to better homes. 
I wish you the best of luck if you decide to give her a chance. My girl was 20 and hip bones and ribs when I trailered her home (a 200 mi trip) she did fine and with good feed and all you can eat hay she is doing great, no medical problems at all. Just be patient, it takes a long time to safely put that weight back on. Please keep us updated on her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think if you can take her on it would be the best thing for her. She should be examined by a vet to see what exactly her health issues are and if they can be addressed successfully and how much it would cost then make a decision based on that. If she can improve to where she has a good quality of life and you can commit to the necessary time and cost, that would be great. If not, you could have her humanely euthanized. Either way, she would be better off than where she is.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would take her in, even if it was to make her feel loved for a week and buted up so she dose not feel pain until she was PTS. But 25 is not always old. my arab is 19/20 and looks (and acts) like a 6 year old. It could be depression, feet issues and missing teeth. Be prepared for her to pass but she just might surprise you .


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I read all the post to my mom this morin and it made her cry.We fell so bad for her,she has been treated bad all her life and she dont deserve to go down this way. We haven't decided to get her yet,We have to talk to the the guy and see if he will let us get her.( I think he is mad at us for not buying a horse that was dangerous) I will let you guys know what we do and how it gos.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you have other horses, I would not bring her home. She may have something contagious. 

Good Luck!

nancy


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

If we bring her home she will be kept away from the others horses in till we get her vet checked. She also would not be able to run away or defend her self as she is so weak and can barely walk.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Would she be able to eat soaked alfalfa cubes? She has some teeth and all her front teeth.She seems to want to eat the hay but cant.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> I really dont think the guy will let us vet check her.He dont care that much and he wants her gone.I just hate for her to have to die there or in the trailer on a 3 hour drive to a sale. She was round and sort of fat in the cogg. pics and is now skin and bones now, and they have only had her a week. He said she will go smell her food and then turn around and put her nose in the corner of the stall.I do know what can happen. it can go down hill very quick. I just hate for her to suffer there.And they are not trying to help her.Oh man... what to do, what to do.


 I don't know why it matters since you will pay. You could even buy her _then_ vet check her _before_ you trailer. Obviously not typical but if you know shes a rescue and are prepared to do what is needed that is what I would do. Just before she gets on the trailer. You could even put her down there and then need be and if the guy is agreeable to manage the remains (with compensation of course).

When were the Coggins pictures taken? Not necessarily a week ago. The practical thing to do is walk away. I don't think it's wrong or crazy to try to save her as long as you are realistic about it. You were saying she enjoyed your attention, she hasn't completely shut down and as long as she isn't suffering it's always worth giving her a change. She may pick up she may not but I think she'd be happier and better off with you. You do need to be practical though. We can't save them all. At this point she needs some food into her asap. So while I think you would be doing the right thing either way and hate to push you need to make a decision asap.

Off to read the rest of the replies!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As I said I would get the vet check before she left the property, a) if there's a major problem, b) she can give you advice on trailering and whether she's ok or not.

My old guy lost a lot of weight quickly. We had his teeth checked and the guy said he had very few good teeth left (with regular dentistry too). We started feeding buckets of mush. He was still offered (and proudly attempted to pick at lol) a little hay, then his grain was mashed senior plus a little bit of some weight builder (omegatin) plus a little regular grain, some corn oil, alfalfa/timothy pellets (one they didn't like) and some hay pellets too, beet pulp, etc. We sort of fed what we had (aside from the pellets and stuff we needed to get) and we did lots of trail and error so I can't remember exactly. Some stuff he liked some he didn't. We did a little for our other older mare just as an extra too.

Like I said we soaked it up and literally gave him a water bucket pretty much full. It takes some getting used to but he LOVED it and looked AWESOME in a couple months.

So yes, alfalfa pellets aren't a bad idea. You could also try a little molasses or something to tempt her.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> Would she be able to eat soaked alfalfa cubes? She has some teeth and all her front teeth.She seems to want to eat the hay but cant.


She should be able to eat soaked alfalfa cubes or pellets. Also, try a senior complete feed soaked.

I don't know what this mares health problems are, but I can tell you that we rescued a 25 yo gelding with missing teeth about a year ago. He was skin and bones, seemed depressed with no spirit at all. Aside from minor arthritis he is healthy and happy today.

This horse probably has been of service to humans all it's life and doesn't deserve to be thrown away and left to be in pain and starve because she has missing teeth. She deserves comfort and dignity even if it comes down to her having to be euthanized.

Thank you for caring about her! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

He not going to let us put her down there or get a vet to her. he going to get any money possible from her. he will take her to a sale before he lets that happen. I will talk to my mom when she gets home from work and call or go visit and ask about the mare.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> He not going to let us put her down there or get a vet to her. he going to get any money possible from her. he will take her to a sale before he lets that happen. I will talk to my mom when she gets home from work and call or go visit and ask about the mare.


Would he allow you to take her some soaked alfalfa cubes and feed her there?


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

If you have the money to spend and don't mind taking on a rescue that you very well may pass on then I say go for it. 

To me a vet check seems silly in this particular case, just have the vet out as soon as you get her home. If the vet thinks she can be saved then do what you can to make the rest of her life comfortable. If not have her euthanized then. Either way its great that you want to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well you KNOW you have a rescue, but would you not want the vets advice as to exactly what you're dealing with? If I had a rescue I would be sure to work with my vet every step of the way. This isn't your typical PPE, you aren't looking for a healthy horse. It's a "what am I working with, what is your advice, heads up for the future!" exam. The reason I said get the vet before is because I personally would like a vet's advice before putting a horse on a trailer if I was afraid the trailering would be too much.

As far as age, 25 is old for some, not old for others, it's more her health with the age I'm concerned about.

Arg I just don't see why if you BUY her, why you can't do what you want. So annoying. I would get her away from this guy then cut all ties with him.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Arg I just don't see why if you BUY her, why you can't do what you want. So annoying. I would get her away from this guy then cut all ties with him.


Because buying a horse doesn't give the right to invite other people on to his property. Given this guy's attitude it doesn't seem like having the vet do an exam before trailering would be useful anyway. Once the sale is done they really have no choice but to move her off property. This would have to be done even if the vet said she wasn't fit to be hauled. Probably the best thing would be to have a trailer set up as best they can for a horse that may go down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

dkb811 said:


> Would he allow you to take her some soaked alfalfa cubes and feed her there?


As she is not mine I dont think he will let me feed her. But she does get soaked alfalfa pellets,senior feed,and beat pulp twice a day.But she is not eating it, either she doesn't like it or she so depressed she wont eat.She seems to chew on the hay and acts like she wants it but spits it out as she cant chew it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> Because buying a horse doesn't give the right to invite other people on to his property. Given this guy's attitude it doesn't seem like having the vet do an exam before trailering would be useful anyway. Once the sale is done they really have no choice but to move her off property. This would have to be done even if the vet said she wasn't fit to be hauled. Probably the best thing would be to have a trailer set up as best they can for a horse that may go down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I agree he obviously have the right to say no, it's the attitude I have an issue with. Excuse my ignorance but can't you rig up a sling in the trailer as an in case? I do agree with your post though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> As she is not mine I dont think he will let me feed her. But she does get soaked alfalfa pellets,senior feed,and beat pulp twice a day.But she is not eating it, either she doesn't like it or she so depressed she wont eat.She seems to chew on the hay and acts like she wants it but spits it out as she cant chew it.


I'd try her with a little molasses and the same thing as above. Maybe break it down (just senior, then add beet pulp, etc) if need be.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> Because buying a horse doesn't give the right to invite other people on to his property. Given this guy's attitude it doesn't seem like having the vet do an exam before trailering would be useful anyway. Once the sale is done they really have no choice but to move her off property. This would have to be done even if the vet said she wasn't fit to be hauled. Probably the best thing would be to have a trailer set up as best they can for a horse that may go down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking about padding the trailer with ceder chips, leaving her untied and just take it slow. It will be a 30 min drive so not to long. I have a three horse open stock trailer, so she will have room in case she goes down.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That sounds like the best possible plan if it comes to that. Just drive really really really slowly!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I agree he obviously have the right to say no, it's the attitude I have an issue with. Excuse my ignorance but can't you rig up a sling in the trailer as an in case? I do agree with your post though.


I don't know about the sling but she does have urine stains from laying in the stall at night so she is getting up and down. How she is getting up and down idk.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good, so now we just need to worry about her balance, which depending on the roads/driving may not be a huge issue.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well we have decided to bring the old girl home. Hope everything goes well. Wish us luck!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

And would you guys like to see some pics? If its not dark when we get back.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Love some pictures, and GOOD LUCK! Whatever happens I'm sure the old girl will appreciate it.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I would love to see pics. Best wishes to you, your Mom,and the mare. Pm me your name and feed store. I
would like to help out if it's 
ok with your Mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how she handles the ride. Good luck with her. As others have said, even if teh best thing for her is to put her down, at least someone will do her that final justice.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for looking after the old girl!

I rescued an older 18 yr old mare for $250. She was to be euthanized for not getting pregnant. I think she had 7 foals in a row. Poor mare. She had been turned out to field and neglected. Her tail was a huge nest- it took 4 hours for me to wash and get the knots out. Her eyes has sores around them from bugs. 

She lived with me for a few more years and did well. I re-homed her but unfortunately she foundered and had to be put down at 23. 

My best memory was calling her and having her gallop up to me from across the field. This was the same horse who took 45 minutes to be caught when I first brought her home. She was terrified of people. I think someone beat her at one point.

She did turn out to be expensive. She had an eye infection, which abscessed, and needed meds 4 times daily. She then caught a sinus infection and had to have her sinuses scoped. Plus board and farrier. 

I really loved that mare. 

Just getting those teeth done, may be a lifesaver for the mare you are getting. Sometimes people neglect their teeth and they can't chew. I would feed soaked alfalfa pellets or beet pulp. Also be sure to ask about putting her on ulcer medication. If she hasn't been fed right, I'm sure she has ulcers.

Goodluck. Even if you have to put her down, you know you are doing the right thing for her.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Subbing to follow this story. If nothing else, she will have a some time when she is loved. Kuddos to you and your mom for that.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she could have some dental issues, she still most likely has some teeth, she may need to be oiled . tell the guy to have a heart and let you take her free , no killer buyer wants bones. !!
its worth a try, get her home, and have a Vet out. Try making a warm mash for her, add some electrolytes, karo syrup, etc anything to get something into her . apple sauce any thing ! 
poor horse.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok..... She did great! She had pep in her step.She was screaming at the other horses as we rolled down the driveway,I got her off the trailer and she was ready,We power walked to the round pen and her and Samson caught eyes from across the yard and both are pacing back and forth wanting to get closer.I gave her some feed and she definitely did not want it. So I picked her a bucket of grass and she chowed down. So I think I will try some alfalfa cubes and see if she likes it.I think she will make it, she seems alot happier being in a new place and being able to see other horses.(and to be able to walk on grass).It was to dark to take pics, but I will first thing in the morn.  Oh her cogg. pics were taking 2 weeks ago so see has lost alot of weight in a short amount of time.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She was saying "nanny nanny boo boo to all the rest who were left there…..as she left. Good luck with her, and thank you for giving her some comfort.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow glad to hear it went so well!! Once you have the all clear from the vet I'd get her next to if not in with a buddy asap, I bet that will make a difference.

I'm so happy for her!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Wow glad to hear it went so well!! Once you have the all clear from the vet I'd get her next to if not in with a buddy asap, I bet that will make a difference.
> 
> I'm so happy for her!


We might try Samson and her together and see how it goes. They seem to really like each other.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yay! I just found this thread, but so happy to hear you picked her up! Definitely get pics. I.love looking back at pics.of my Toby when I got him and comparing them to now. I'm glad every day that I took him on. I'm sure your old gal will give you just as many smiles 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Good job! Hope she settles in well.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so glad you were able to help her out.

One thing you might try, since you said she's willing to eat hay but CAN'T, is buying either the compressed alfalfa bales (40 lbs and DENSE) or the chopped hay you can get like this: click. The alfalfa bales are chopped into fine pieces which were very easy for my filly to eat when she was healing from a tooth extraction. I bet your new mare could eat it too. It smells great and is nutritious.

It may be the beet pulp she isn't liking. Can you try rice bran mush to give her? I'd hate for you to buy a whole bag if she doesn't like it, but she just might...and it can be watered down enough to be a soup if she'll drink it.

Take a look in her mouth, or even better, have the vet look at it. There is a good chance that she has a mouth ulcer, bad tooth, or infection that is causing her to not want to eat so suddenly if she seems ok otherwise.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so happy I have found this thread!  I would have done the same thing you have done and rescued her, brought her home and figured something out! So thank you for rescuing her! This makes my heart smile! I want to open up a rescue where I live and rescue horses, even if it's for a short time until they leave this earth for greener pastures. Regardless of any price! This Mare deserves a loving family, amazing food, and a lovely bedded stall. So thank you once again for giving her a second chance! <3


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the support. You guys are great. Lets just hope we can find something she will eat!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing, just in case I haven't already, so I don't miss a picture of her


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I will defiantly get pics in the morning.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

So glad you got her! I bet it will be something simple wrong with her like bad hoof care and needing her teeth floated. I would hold off on letting her too close to your other horses until the vet comes out. IF she has something contagious you would never forgive yourself if you infected your other horses.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm so happy you got her! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping your new horse.
What did you name her?


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Subbing. Good luck with her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Got some pics this morn! Got up early to check on her and it was raining.She had a dirt path from pacing all night trying to get to Samson.:-( She seemed lively but a little stressed. And I know we were not supposed to but we put them together to see if they would get along.( both have shots and cogg.) And it was like a relief to both of them.They had there spat about who was going to be boss, Abby showed him she was not playing, Then they were best buds! Samson follows her everywhere!She seems alot happier and is eating better so maybe she will relax enough to eat more. She LOVED the salt block.Anyway so far so good! I think she has the cutest face.Sorry about the bad pics it was raining and sort of dark.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

A few more pics


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Samson doesn't know what to do with a old lady pushing him around.Ha ha!:lol:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

What a sweet face  she may clean up real well, some meat abd muscle abd she could be real pretty. I like the name too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She is a little dirty but the weather wont let me clean her up. But as soon as it does she will be glowing!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Cute!! face! lol (btw love Samson and love how his blaze/snip mimics his foot in that pic!)

She LOOKS happy. I wonder if a buddy and a "safe" feeling is all she needs? That can make a huge difference. I feel a lot more positive about this but we will see.

Noticed her RH is rested/funny in ALL those pics. Is she sound on it? Probably something to have the vet look at.

I'd be interested in having her age verified too...

FWIW, I would of taken her home too if I were able. She doesn't look quite as bad as I was picturing and is just soo sweet looking.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good on you and your mom for taking her in and giving her a chance!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

She doesn't look as bad as I pictured, and I'm glad! I've seen so much worse including 2 of ours.

She does have a sweet face! Hopefully, you can get her back to health soon. Definitely have a vet look at her and her teeth. Good luck!!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Cute!! face! lol (btw love Samson and love how his blaze/snip mimics his foot in that pic!)
> 
> She LOOKS happy. I wonder if a buddy and a "safe" feeling is all she needs? That can make a huge difference. I feel a lot more positive about this but we will see.
> 
> ...


She doesn't seem to limp. She has been trotting alot, her legs are not swollen so idk.When the vet comes out I will get her hips and legs checked so we'll see. Her cogg. papers say she is 25 , but will get that check again too.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

dkb811 said:


> She doesn't look as bad as I pictured, and I'm glad! I've seen so much worse including 2 of ours.
> 
> She does have a sweet face! Hopefully, you can get her back to health soon. Definitely have a vet look at her and her teeth. Good luck!!!


Her belly is a bit bigger as she has been eating a little. But I will defiantly get her teeth looked at.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Cute girl!

When is the vet coming out? So eager to hear what s/he thinks is going on.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Also interested in hearing what the vet has to say. Sweet face, and she really doesn't look THAT bad. I've certainly seen horses in their 20s in far worse condition. That doesn't mean you should get your hopes up too much- anything could still happen, but it appears you found a little gem!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

What a sweet looking little mare. So glad you decided to rescue her!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Offer her 1/2 cup of table salt. If she's deficient she can get more in faster this way. The licks make the tongue sore. I offer both. The lick is inside out of the weather and a pan by the water holds loose salt.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is very cute 

Kudos to doing such a good thing. So many horses work hard all their lives and then denied the retirement they deserve. It was fantastic of you and your mom to take in this mare and give her a home.
What's her name?


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

We named her Abby


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

One thing I am worried about is her poop is like water. I know this is not good. But what causes it? We called the vet and she has to call us back.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> One thing I am worried about is her poop is like water. I know this is not good. But what causes it? We called the vet and she has to call us back.


If you've given her any oils then that can cause it. When I started my old boy on oils his was like that for a few days and the vet said it was normal.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She is not get oils. She wont eat much. She eat some hay and grass but wont touch food. Im worried.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> She is not get oils. She wont eat much. She eat some hay and grass but wont touch food. Im worried.


Try molasses on the feed. That will usually encourage them to eat.
I would just wait for the vet to call you back, since there is so many things it could be.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She has molasses in the senior feed that I have for her, and she wont touch it. Purina equine senior feed. So its not the crappy kind


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

The diarrhea could be caused from a number of things. Some of the causes could be from parasites, colitis, stress etc. I'm happy you are getting help from a vet! Is she drinking plenty of water? 

As far as her not wanting to eat is worrisome. I'm not sure what you should offer her, but I would think she needs some type of roughage. Maybe try the alfalfa/timothy pellets moistened.

Let us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have tried alfalfa/ timothy pellets moistened and she wont touch it. The vet is takeing for ever to call back!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would put separate molasses in the feed. Try carrots, apples.. applesauce? Try to think of her teeth, nothing too hard. Personally I would make a dentist appt while waiting for the vet (unless they are the same of course!)

At this point I would worry far more about her eating than that having a ton of suger isn't good for her. Get her eating then you can wean her off. Just give her (basically of course) anything she'll eat.

You might want to look into some chopped hay or something, it will be easier for her to eat/digest. I'm glad she has an appetite for forage, too bad she can't eat it!! (Is there a way she can be out on grass?)

I'm guessing the manure is from barely eating recently. Once you can get stuff into her I would give her a probiotic (keep her on it at least until she gains weight and digestive issues are gone!)


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about her lack of interest in eating yet. She is in a very new place, obviously dealt with some trauma. Always give her something to eat, but don't get discouraged if she doesn't eat it all right away. Find something she likes- it might take a while. Beet pulp, alpha cubes, hay stretcher, and oats are all useful. Your vet will have plenty of options to offer. I would make sure that she always has access to hay. Forage will be key to improve her diet. It's going to take time and patience, so don't worry too much on the first day! She has eaten hay, is drinking, has a buddy, and a vet is coming. You're taking the right steps, so just breathe! And keep us posted!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

EquineObsessed, while I agree with your post this mare has not been eating since before the OP got her, we have been told her teeth are bad, and she shows interest in hay but is only picking at it. She has barely eaten for longer than a day or two. So I do agree, however I think with the addition of those few points in this situation it IS something to worry about.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's probably just stressed from living in a bad environment, having to move, and now being in a new situation. 

I guess just wait to see what the vet says ):


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah while I think it's worrying there isn't much you can do besides offer her everything possible as often as possible.

Hopefully the vet gets back soon. She can give her some IVs or something if need be.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Another thought- talk to your local feed store. They usually have some good tips, and know what people in similar situations have bought, and what has worked for them.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> EquineObsessed, while I agree with your post this mare has not been eating since before the OP got her, we have been told her teeth are bad, and she shows interest in hay but is only picking at it. She has barely eaten for longer than a day or two. So I do agree, however I think with the addition of those few points in this situation it IS something to worry about.


 You're right, I missed some of that. Thanks for correcting me there!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Could it be that she took in too much sodium too fast and that's what's giving her the runs?


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

my first thoughts are that her teeth are bothering her, if she wont eat but wants to. she's showing an interest, so hopefully thats good. i'd try cut up apples, or shredded carrots (for my guy when he was healing a sore in his mouth i shredded carrots for him.. LoL) also, (it's a long story) but when i got him back, he wasnt interested in anything but the really good hay, wouldn't touch his sweet feed at all. 
hopefully that vet gets back to you soon! 
keep us posted!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry it took so long for me to update.The vet called and said she could have sand in her stomach, as the reason she is not eating. And said that we need to try to get some food in her, to try different foods till we find what see will eat. Put electrolytes in water,Get some sand clear and try to get her to eat it.And call if she got worse.We bought some chaff, alfalfa cubes and tried it and she just smelt it and walked away.She is still picking at the hay and drinking water, but she is not eating enough.I need to find something really tasty to mix with the sand clear.I may try applesauce. If I can get the sand out of her stomach maybe she will have a better appetite.Thanks for all the tips I will definitely try them.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

4hoofbeat said:


> my first thoughts are that her teeth are bothering her, if she wont eat but wants to. she's showing an interest, so hopefully thats good. i'd try cut up apples, or shredded carrots (for my guy when he was healing a sore in his mouth i shredded carrots for him.. LoL) also, (it's a long story) but when i got him back, he wasnt interested in anything but the really good hay, wouldn't touch his sweet feed at all.
> hopefully that vet gets back to you soon!
> keep us posted!


We do have really green fresh hay. Thats probably why she is showing interest it it.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I just now found this thread and I just want to say THANK YOU! for giving this girl a chance. You may very well be the reason she is alive right now and regardless of the outcome she deserves a shot after spending her whole life serving people. She really doesn't look to be as bad off as I was expecting reading the beginning of this thread. I will keep my fingers crossed for her and for you and your mom. Good job!


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I'll say it again as others have -- thank you for helping this old gal! 

It is such a challenge to feed an old horse with teeth issues. One thing that has worked for me when I was desperate is a warm mash made from alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, molasses and applesauce. I had to start with a lot of applesause and molasses and then decrease it slowly. Also, for chew time in the day just alfalfa leaves (the other horse gets all the stems) that have been moistened. Be prepared for extra time and expense to feed this girl long term, but it is a worthy cause to rescue a horse that has worked hard all its life and now finds itself cast away as useless. She deserves a little retirement, and I hope it works out.

You can't underestimate the pain she could be feeling from her teeth. Asap get them looked at, and maybe some medication to get her over the hump and into eating again. Then with good company and cheerful surroundings, her appetite will return.

As for the runny manure problem, it is common in elder horses. Beet pulp will help with that too....I know I make it sound like a panacea, but it's great for the old horses. If she has been neglected, I'll bet she has not been wormed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She has become used to a limited diet and is underweight. If she's eating hay and grass leave it at that for now. Don't throw too much at her as her gut can't take it. It has to be small amounts and gradual. Now, as far as her not eating moistened pellets. See if she likes either pre-sweetened Strawberry Koolaid or Strawberry Jello with some sugar mixed in. Offer her a tablespoonful on something flat and see if she'll lick that up. If she does then I'd try softening 1/2 cup of senior if you have them and mix a heaping tbsp. of the Strawberry flavoring and see if she'll eat it. Don't make the pellets soupy as horses don't like them like that, more like wet grass.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> She has become used to a limited diet and is underweight. If she's eating hay and grass leave it at that for now. Don't throw too much at her as her gut can't take it. It has to be small amounts and gradual. Now, as far as her not eating moistened pellets. See if she likes either pre-sweetened Strawberry Koolaid or Strawberry Jello with some sugar mixed in. Offer her a tablespoonful on something flat and see if she'll lick that up. If she does then I'd try softening 1/2 cup of senior if you have them and mix a heaping tbsp. of the Strawberry flavoring and see if she'll eat it. Don't make the pellets soupy as horses don't like them like that, more like wet grass.


Koolaid jello.....I will try that  Keep the ideas coming, Im on a roll!:lol:


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I WILL find something she will eat!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I also think her teeth have alot to do with her not eating.That will be the first thing to be checked and fixed.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you get a vet appointment just for a general exam?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have my old guy on Purina Equine Sr. and he loves it as long as I don't moisten it, then he won't touch it. He has a couple of teeth missing too but that doesn't seem to hinder him with the feed, just hay.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good on you and your mum for taking her on, she looks very sweet. I hope she gets to enjoy some well earned years of retirement in a loving home, looking forward to seeing what the vet says.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

The vet didn't say anything about coming out yet, just do a few things and see how it goes.She didn't seem to be to worried.But we will get a checked over very soon.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Bread is soft. If it hurts her to eat grains and pellets try giving her some bread for a short term way to get some calories into her.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I am not a vet, but given this girl's issues, it seems crazy to me the vet didn't want to come out this week. Is your vet also your equine dentist? At the very least, I would insist on an appointment to have her teeth assessed and treated if needed, by your vet or whoever else can do teeth. 

I know some people live in an area where it is difficult to schedule a vet, so I don't presume to know your situation. But if I were in your shoes, I would be pretty insistent that someone qualified looked at her teeth and assessed her overall health ASAP.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I thought about giving her bread too, however the most important thing is getting a vet or equine dentist out to look at her teeth. Our 25 year old had to have extensive dental work, including having two infected, loose teeth removed. He was so happy, and could finally eat properly. If this mare has bad teeth, and you have them looked after, I can guarantee you will see a world of difference in her!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

roanypony said:


> Bread is soft. If it hurts her to eat grains and pellets try giving her some bread for a short term way to get some calories into her.


I think short term is key but good idea!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Could make her Honey sandwiches if she likes the bread  maybe manuka honey, since it's good for them.

Thank you for rescuing this mare, I really hope she starts eating for you soon  and definitely insist on having a dentist and/or vet out asap to see her, she may just not be eating due to being sore in her mouth, you would know what toothaches are like, you still get hungry, but oh man it hurts to eat that's for sure!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

If possible, give us a quick update on your mare. Hope she's doing well!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Too much sugar can cause diarrhea so I'd be cautious about molasses or too much honey in anything
Have you tried putting raw carrots through a blender to chop them up really small?
I fed a horse that was really thin and wouldn't eat on a mix of finely shredded carrots, bran mash (not a huge amount) and a few oats boiled in a pressure cooker mixed with grass pellets soaked to a mush and a supplement slowly introduced to that. We had to hand feed her to start with


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry about not updating. That rain turned into a ice storm and the power went out for three days. Abby is doing great! I tried dry food and she ate it, I am sooo happy! We got a paper that said what to feed her and it had a number on it. So my mom called the number thinking it was the her last owner,but it turned out to be Abbys vet.:shock: Mom told her about Abby and how she wasn't eating and losing weight and so on. The vet said when she went so take cogg. test, Abby was underweight and she had gave them a list of foods and what to do.(Now the list we have) She said that her teeth were in bad shape and needed to be floated when she saw her. Mom told her she was worried about feeding her un- soaked food, thinking she would choke cause she has little teeth. Vet said she has no history of choking and if she was eating it dry to feed it to her. SOOOOO....... SHES EATING!!!! Her poop slowly getting solid, Her eyes are brighter, and she getting sweeter and sweeter every time I go to check on her. Now that the power is back on time to get her teeth fixed.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Great news......

I hope the two of you get many more years together.....and she continues to improve day by day...

Good job....!!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Great news......
> 
> I hope the two of you get many more years together.....and she continues to improve day by day...
> 
> Good job....!!!


I hope so too, she definitely deserves it.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

glad that she finally eating. I am so happy for her and you! post some pics if you can!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I will post new pics or her tomorrow. She is gaining weight, the top of her ribs are filled in. She has the prettiest softest coat.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Got some new pics. It had just stopped raining when I went out to feed.:-( So she looks a bit ruff.Tell me if you think she looks betterI did brush her off but it didn't help much. Last pic is before she started eating, and I have to say she does look different.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She still has some dry oil spots on her belly,it wont brush off but its wearing off slowly.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

She looks good to me, and improving.

I have a feeling in as much as you are going to be good for her life, she is going to be good for yours.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I don't see a difference but it's very very early yet. She does look brighter though. So cute. I love her 

Glad she's eating. That is the first step. Seriously though I see the EXACT same thing with her RH, hoping you'll get the vet out for that.

She'll be beautiful once she's healthy again.

Might be better to get her old vet out since yours seems blasé.


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been following this thread since it started, good for you for helping out this sweet old girl! 

I do agree with Yogiwick, it appears something is off in her right hind. It is resting in an awkward position in every single photo you have posted. I would definitely get a vet to have a look at it.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

so glad you chose to take her home.....she has a grateful spirit i am sure!

have to agree w/other observations--RH looks off a bit---could be angle of pic but it appears to have some swelling in fetlock/ankle area....hope you get enough of a weather break soon for vet to take a look....the very best of it with her...   !!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

May you and your mom always be blessed and protected, HaffieLuv! What beautiful people you are, and what a beautiful girl you welcomed into your home!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I will get her leg checked along with her teeth Thanks for all the kind words from everyone. She is doing so much better and seems to be happier. Every time I go out side she is at the barn door waiting for me with bright eyes and ears pricked saying" Wheres my food? " lol. She is so sweet.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey everyone sorry for the late response. Haven't been able to get the vet out yet,there booked solid.I blame it on the bad weather. They are trying to schedule us in, but its not an emergency so there not in to much of a hurry. Abby's gaining weight and muscle, and now has the energy to trot around with Samson. There is something up with her right hip. But its the angle in the pics that make her fetlock look weird. Its not swollen and there's no heat in it. But she is doing so much better, I think will surprise us all.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't care about her fetlock I care about the way she ALWAYS holds that leg. It may be her fetlock it may be something else, but there is an issue somewhere!

Looking back I see her fetlock looks weird, it's just knobbly and I can see how that's from the angle, but honestly I wasn't even looking, it didn't jump out at me.

It could very well be some old injury, like a bone that's now fused and they can't do anything about or something. At this point I am more concerned about her being in pain than anything else. If she can trot around great, it looks so awkward in the resting pics.

Different vet? Her old vet?

So glad she's doing so well!! Thrilled to hear it!  Good for you! (Again )


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Its not her leg, its in her hip. She only stands like that when she is eating. When picking up her feet she doesn't like to stand on that right back. So she is uncomfortable. Only the vet can tell.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

And her old vet doesn't come to my area. Which sucks.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

can you call her old vet and talk about her? Maybe ask about her hip issue? She might just need an adjustment but i would get your vet out ASAP!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am trying to get the vet out. We are doing the best we can. Her old vet does not come to our area. She is stable now and when my vet books us she will be treated. But for right now she is not starving and she seems to be quite comfortable and happy.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I took my filly on walk to explore today and everyone started getting frisky and was running and playing.Samson and Abby got frisky also and was running around there pasture. I never thought Abby could get up and go so fast. They were zooming around together and bucking and kicking. She must feel good, I never thought I would see her run and play like that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Has her eating picked up?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I know she dose not come to your area but could you get info on her vie the phone? and understand waiting for the vet thing. XD. We all DEMAND pic goodness!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Has her eating picked up?


Yes, her eating has improved.She is not as picky as she was.She is eating dry sweet feed and I started adding timothy pellets, And she is eating it. So far so good.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> I know she dose not come to your area but could you get info on her vie the phone? and understand waiting for the vet thing. XD. We all DEMAND pic goodness!


Yes we have talked to her. She has arthritis in her hips. She is actually the one that told us to feed her dry food, since she has never been prone to choking in her past. And I will get pics later.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd suggest swapping the sweet feed for a senior, senior is also sweet and will be much better for her overall and for an older horse trying to pick up weight. I'm glad she's eating something though! But think it's likely if she'll eat that she'll eat a senior. You can even mix it for the time being.

Glad the vet is helpful. Good for her. If her teeth are good nothing wrong with dry!  Makes your life much easier I'm sure.

Yes pictures!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I'd suggest swapping the sweet feed for a senior, senior is also sweet and will be much better for her overall and for an older horse trying to pick up weight. I'm glad she's eating something though! But think it's likely if she'll eat that she'll eat a senior. You can even mix it for the time being.
> 
> Glad the vet is helpful. Good for her. If her teeth are good nothing wrong with dry!  Makes your life much easier I'm sure.
> 
> Yes pictures!!


She is on Purina Equine Senior Feed.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> She is on Purina Equine Senior Feed.


I will say that I tried that on my old gelding (in his mid to late 20s) and it helped none. He had lost a lot of weight and I was hoping it'd help. So I started using Safechoice Nutrena senior feed (for the same price here) and it's helped a lot more! So just throwing that out there.
I'm glad to see she's eating and enjoying life!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

PICS!!! I dont know if you guys can tell from the pics. but she looks like she is filling out a little. I also got a few pics of her spots. I cant wait till she sheds out so I can see those spots pop!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

morganarab94 said:


> I will say that I tried that on my old gelding (in his mid to late 20s) and it helped none. He had lost a lot of weight and I was hoping it'd help. So I started using Safechoice Nutrena senior feed (for the same price here) and it's helped a lot more! So just throwing that out there.
> I'm glad to see she's eating and enjoying life!


Thanks for the advice But Abby is gaining weight and eating it (thank god!) So I think I will stick with it for now.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> Thanks for the advice But Abby is gaining weight and eating it (thank god!) So I think I will stick with it for now.


Well then thats good! I'm glad it's working for her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Haffieluver06 said:


> She is on Purina Equine Senior Feed.


Oh ok you said sweet feed 

Yay for pics! She looks GREAT! She is definitely filling out! She looks happy, and as always beautiful face. Her poor back end looks so awkward though :'( but it doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Oh ok you said sweet feed
> 
> Yay for pics! She looks GREAT! She is definitely filling out! She looks happy, and as always beautiful face. Her poor back end looks so awkward though :'( but it doesn't seem to bother her.


Her back end does look weird. Her spine dips right at her hips,maybe years of bad saddle fit? I don't know but what ever she went though it messed her hips up. :-(


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's funny cause her front end looks nice.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> It's funny cause her front end looks nice.


She seems to be put together nicely, if you imagine her back not being swayed.I think she will be stocky when she fills out. Its a appy thing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Haffieluver06 said:


> The vet said when she went so take cogg. test, Abby was underweight and she had gave them a list of foods and what to do.(Now the list we have) She said that her teeth were in bad shape and needed to be floated when she saw her.


So when are her teeth being done? 

I'm glad you have taken her on, and kudos to you for doing so, but with that comes responsibilities, and this is one of them.

Try putting a spike in your mouth and chewing on it every meal, I'm sure you'd be getting it seen to sooner rather than later.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> So when are her teeth being done?
> 
> I'm glad you have taken her on, and kudos to you for doing so, but with that comes responsibilities, and this is one of them.
> 
> Try putting a spike in your mouth and chewing on it every meal, I'm sure you'd be getting it seen to sooner rather than later.


they are getting done!. The vet is coming out this week. I know its not comfortable .She is happy and we are doing all we can. I cant help the vet is booked . We took her out of that bad situation, we are not going to let her sit there with bad teeth forever.I am not a kid, I know what has to be done .Sorry but your post come off in a way that sounded like we were not trying to do whats best and we are.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

aaww.. shes a cute old thing. good that she is eating. She must feel safe.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Gled the vet is coming out soon. I feel ya with vets. We only have 3 out here worth anything, then there is a conglomeration of like 3 vets that i will not use (one dose NOT ace a horse she PTS and one she had to WALK back to her truck to hit him again. She is the reason he was being PTS in the first place.) So at least its getting done soon .


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think a lot of us are thinking vet immediately. I know the first thing I would do is get the vet, even once I knew I was buying her before I picked her up. This is a rescue and the thought process is to have her looked at and everything possible sorted out immediately and follow the vets advice to get her back to where she should be. This hasn't happened.

Over the internet it's hard to say "well it's obviously not your fault" since you are the one we are dealing with. Sounds like your vet is wait and see and didn't/doesn't even want to come out which I would get a different vet immediately if that was the case for a rescue but we need to understand stuff doesn't always work out that way. If you are genuinely doing all you can and this is the only vet available to you that will do a decent job then that's that. I know my extremely busy vet would be out within the first few days if I had a rescue and even sooner if I had a rescue with issues like this mare, but it's not your fault if the vet won't. I am lucky to live in an area with a million different _good _vets and lots of very experienced horse people, not everywhere is like that, but its hard for some of us to grasp how this possibly hasn't happened yet and think the issue must be you.

If we jump on you it's only because we want the best for Abby and obviously we don't know the full story from this angle. I would of had her teeth done and the vet checked her out within a day or two of bringing her home and be working closely with vet to get her back up to health, and I'm sure Golden Horse is coming from the same place where we are wondering what's going on and why that hasn't happened yet.

If you're doing all you can with the one vet you have and working with her old vet over the phone at least then that's that. She looks happy and is eating, for the short term that's all that matters. Her hip doesn't look comfortable but if she is happy and running around then it's not bothering her too much.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Golden she is getting frustrated because she CAN'T get her teeth done sooner. If the vet is booked solid, tossing the old mare in a trailer and driving her there will do no good. She understands that the mare NEEDs vet care but when the vet is booked there is not much you can do.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This mare isn't in the best shape either, I wouldn't be trailering her more than necessary and not everyone has easy access to a trailer.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

The way I see it is Abby would be dead right now if it wasn't for me and my mom. There are hundreds or horses out there that need help, some in worse conditions then Abby. We were lucky to find her when we did. She was very depressed, hungry and on the point of giving up. She is being taking care of now and that's all that matters.She has a LIFE now. She is happy,she has a full belly, has a friend, has shelter, runs around, bucks and plays when she feels the need to. Yes, she needs a vet check and she will. She is alive, and doing well. No need to be worried she is in good hands and will continue to be.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

And I think EVERYONE is grateful that Haffie took her in!!

Anyways, moving on..


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Haffieluver06, thank you for all you're doing for that horse! You're both very lucky to have found each other. Give your mom an extra hug too. Where would we be without our supportive moms? And in this case, where would the horse be? 

I hope you keep posting pics and updates. I'll be watching for them!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Even though the teeth no doubt need doing, I doubt that the vet would have done them the first day she came home. She was terribly weak. She will be in better shape for the work to be done now. Good luck with her. It is hard to keep weight on these seniors.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

. Good luck with Abby, glad you saved her.  Also please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

And I will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Good Job, btw there will nearly always be people telling you how you should do something, (my farrier's wisdom) and what the right way is, when they are not in your situation so don't worry you know whats best for your* horse.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Haffie I feel your pain with getting the vet out.. Here there is one local dentist... One. All the other vets are not qualified dentists, and the next closest dentist is a vet that works in a clinic a few hours away.. So getting an equine dentist out here always takes booking ahead at least several weeks since she is in between doing her general vet work too.

Did they give you an actual day for having Abbys teeth done? Or did they just fob you off and say "yep, when we have a slot".. If that's what they did, don't let them do that, vet clinics are busy places, they need to set a day and time for you to be booked in and book it into their system, otherwise they may forget and the system may be full for longer... Speaking from experience here ;-)

And I demand photo updates, because she's such a pretty wee thing


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I just started following this thread and I think you are doing such a noble thing, Haffie! This mare is beautiful and she is lucky to have you! I have a 23 year old appaloosa gelding that is just a gem. I didn't rescue him. I've had him for quite a few years, but he's a blast to have around and I just love him more and more every day. My grandfather also has two retired OTTB mares that just hang out at our barn, and live the good life. There's just something really rewarding about keeping some retirees around just to give a horse in need a good home. It's great to do if you can afford it!

And don't let pushy people on the internet get to you. They're just concerned for the mare's well-being, and there's nothing wrong with that, but you're doing a lot of good for this mare just the way you are. In my area, we have a few good local vets, but also a large horse population, and non-emergencies often require scheduling weeks in advance. We also use our vet for teeth floats. If your horse were one of ours, our vet would have much the same attitude as yours. It's not an emergency. The mare's condition is improving and she's eating now. She doesn't seem like she's in too much pain or in any sort of life-threatening danger. Nobody is trying to put a bit in her mouth or ride her, and this is a busy season. Late winter and early spring are one of the busiest seasons for a vet as everyone is scheduling their vaccination and coggins draw appointments to get their horses up to date for the coming show season. Most clients get their horse's teeth checked and/or floated in the spring, and start submitting mountains of fecal floats. It's also foaling and breeding season right now. If the horse has gone this long without having her teeth addressed, she will live for a few more days, or even until the vet comes out for the regular spring visit. As long as the horse gets her teeth looked at at some point in the near future, you're doing right by her.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The vet is coming today or monday. She has a some farm calls today and will try her best to make it. So we will see.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think kiltsrhott hit it on the nose - there is no immediate, life-threatening danger, but the wheels are already in motion. Pushing does no good. 

Haffie, I can't wait to see pics! I have a soft spot in my heart for old horses, my first one was a black QH gelding who was 23 when I got him. He taught me to ride and we had a lot of fun together. I'll never discount the value of an "oldie but a goodie" (my boyfriend approves of this philosophy, he's 10 years older than me! LOL).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking forward to pics!

I, too, feel your pain with the vet x.x When there is an emergency, he's awesome and comes right out.
If not...it can take a couple weeks x.x Ugh.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

PICS!! She is getting fat and sassy! I also added some pics of Samson. He is a camera hog.:lol: He is my other rescue and is so freaking cute! Please excuse his fat belly, ever sense we brought Abby he doesn't run much anymore, and is getting fat.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

ooh they are so adorable! they look happy. cant wait to see abby loose her winter coat!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Apparently South Carolina has only one vet to make the rounds.  Which reminds me to be ever thankful for the plethora of equine specialists I have access to in my area.

As everyone else said, bless you for taking on this challenge. She certainly is improving under your care. Big difference in the latest pictures.

Thank you for posting updates and pictures of your sweet elder horse.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

AWWW..she looks so sweet! I'll have to send you a pic of our 25 yo. We got him a year ago, his body weight at the time was worse than Abby's. Teeth and feet awful! A year has made a big difference!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haffie she is looking SO much better already! Good job haha. Such a sweet face

And your other tubtub is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> And your other tubtub is absolutely adorable!


 He is a tubtubs haha! I think its time to put him back to work. If the weather decides if it wants to stay warm or cold. Hopefully warm.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread is closed temporarily. Such a shame, since a silly spat is taking precedence over genuine enjoyment of the Cinderella story of this old mare.


Guys, I had to remove 18, get that , 18 posts! 
Remember, if you think someone has been rude, REPORT it first, before you go to war on your own.

now, back to Abby . . . . .


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She has such a sweet, thankful looking expression on her face in all of the photos.What a lucky girl.

And...and...Samson. *Grabby hands*


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

She still is too thin, but you can tell from her butt that she has filled in a lot. She is on the right track anyway.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

She is going to be so adorable when she's all the way back to a good weight! Her face just BEGS for kisses!! (which I'm sure she gets PLENTY of!) Good job for taking her in!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking great! Both of them! Your horses are just too cute for words and the mare looks worlds better already!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww, they're both so pretty!! Good luck with them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With the angle of her hindquarters I can't help but wonder if she fractured her pelvis, long before you got her. Generally as a horse gets into it's 20's the tilt of the pelvis changes with back dropping and the croup flattening as everything shifts upward and forward. Her's seems to have done the opposite.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^ That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see her color pop when she slicks out! I love the Carmel on her legs- she is looking great and I love the name you chose


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see her lose her "woolies" as what we call them here in the North! Or fuzzy jammies!  I own a POA X Appaloosa cross and in the winter she is a dark gray/black and in the summer she is practically white! I'm excited to see her summer coat! I can definitely see where she is starting to fill out and that's great! Good for you!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep, cant wait for her to shed. I would like to see what the roaning is going to look like, and where it spreads to. And see if any hidden spots pop out anywhere. Samson is jet black, muscle popping, slick little man when he sheds out.I cant wait to get the winter coats off of all the them.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

You are painting a pretty bleak picture and in which you know what the outcome will be. Realize that by trying to nurse her back to health, you may unintentionally be extending her suffering.
It certainly sounds like great consideration needs to be in putting her down.
I think your heart is in the right place, but perhaps the best way to help her is as pickup suggests. You would at least control the situation.

All the best.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She is far from being put down. She is improving greatly. If she starts to go do hill I will consider it, but right now she is nowhere near giving up. In my eyes she is not suffering. I am getting her some joint supplements to help her move better. Her teeth are getting done monday, So she is good to go.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She will tell me when she is done.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Just because she is 25 does not mean she is totally used up. I have a 27 year old appaloosa mare that we still use for light riding. She takes a little extra care due to her lack of having enough teeth, but she is happy and healthy.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I think she has some years left in her.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I definitely think she has a few more years left in her also! Far from being put down! If she wanted to give up, she would have given up a long time ago when they first brought her to her property. At my practices I ride a 27 year old horse and he does fine.  I think she is looking great!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I learned to ride on a 39 year old horse. Wtc and owner still did small jumps occasionally. Fat and happy with no grain and only pasture. Granted, he was a Morgan, known cor longevity, but any horse can make at least 30-35.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Two horses just moved into my barn both almost (or are) 40. Both move fine, have good body weight and toplines and happy as can be. My bf's TB is 28 and you'd never know it. Old man puts young horses to shame every ride with his speed, endurance and willingness to gallop up an mountain lol. I think she will do fine, just keep an eye on her weird hips.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing really well with her and from her rapid improvement I don't think she is ready to give up at all. It must be such a weight off your mind to have a booking for her teeth too, can't wait to hear how she does once she can eat pain free.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

She does have weird hips.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

bkylem said:


> You are painting a pretty bleak picture and in which you know what the outcome will be. Realize that by trying to nurse her back to health, you may unintentionally be extending her suffering.
> It certainly sounds like great consideration needs to be in putting her down.
> I think your heart is in the right place, but perhaps the best way to help her is as pickup suggests. You would at least control the situation.
> 
> All the best.


I think Haffie is ready to make that decision when it needs to be made, she seems accepting of that fact. Something I specifically said before she got the horse? JW what makes you think the time is now? and that she is suffering?

Does Haffie not control the situation now?

I'm confused.. Feel like you are responding to a different version of the original post almost.

FWIW we all die eventually..


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

It sounds like she is doing incredible from when you first found her. Great job, she looks awesome! (By the way, she and Samson are both cuties!)


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

So, were her teeth done on 3-3-14 as scheduled? I'm curious as to what the inside of her mouth looked like?


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

where are the pics and updates? I awfully curious of what is going on with this cutie! how is everything going? gaining weight and still eating and playing? any news on her teeth and/or legs?


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

We haven't heard from you in awhile, sure hope everything is going well! Would you please give us a quick update when you get the time? Thanks!


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

I read through this thread the other day and really enjoyed reading her story. I am so glad that you gave her a chance! I'd love to see some new pictures and hear some updates on Abby!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks happier than before  much happier and alert . 
she should have put some more lbs on by now. 
maybe a new pic soon?


----------

